

The Silicon Lining - siruva07
http://www.city-journal.org/2010/20_2_silicon-valley.html

======
hga
The author is getting too much "information" from "Kevin Kelly, the founder of
Wired"; after these two extreme howlers I gave up:

" _David Packard built the first transistor in his garage, initiating a
technical revolution in radio transmission from which all the rest
followed—and he just happened to live in Palo Alto._ "

" _Home to MIT and leading high-speed computer manufacturers like Cray (which
has since disappeared), Boston...._ "

